# Looking for work after deployment



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

I figured a resume might help out. I kept my contact info out so PM me if you would like. I am currently deployed, but will return in the spring ready to work.


*Objective:* To obtain a position where my varied electro-mechanical, troubleshooting, quality control, and supervisory experience can be utilized to their fullest effect.

*Electro-mechanical/ Production Skills*
•	Performed mechanical, electrical, and/or pneumatic assembly of various kinds of industrial equipment averaging 120% of expected output
•	Experienced in the use of many types of tools, measuring devices, electronic tools, and machinery
•	Maintained, troubleshot, and repaired mechanical and electronic equipment in hostile conditions as well as in an industrial environment
•	Performed quality control, parts, equipment, and vehicle inspections on request
•	Experienced in the operation/ maintenance a wide variety of production equipment
•	Heavy forklift certification for material handling

*Supervisory and Training Skills*
•	Successfully managed up to 150 employees in 24 locations while reducing overtime by over 80%
•	Hired, trained, and disciplined employees leading to a drop of over 30% in employee turn over 
•	Effective experience with safety, hazmat, equipment, vehicle, and personnel inspections
•	Provided effective client/company/employee communication at posts under my charge 
•	Instructed safety and HazMat courses to up to 60 employees
•	Graduated top in class from all specialty related schools while performing duties as senior person in class
•	Proficient with Word, Excel, and Power Point programs

*Experience* 
•	United States Marine Corps 
Yuma, AZ 
Apr. 2001- Current

•	Lauren MFG 
New Philadelphia, OH 
Mar. 2006- Dec 2009

•	Combi Packaging Systems LLC 
Canton, OH 
Aug. 2005- Feb. 2006

•	Ecodyne Inc. 
Massillon, OH 
Sep. 2000- Feb. 2001

•	Ohio Security Systems Inc. 
Coshocton, OH 
Dec. 1998- Jul. 2000

•	Controlled Power Corp 
Canton, OH 
Sep. 1997- Sep. 1998

•	Standard Printing Co. 
Canton, OH 
Dec. 1996- Sep. 1997

•	Carrollton Graphics 
Carrollton, OH 
Jul. 1994- Oct. 1996 

*Training and Awards*
•	Honor Graduate of multiple maintenance courses, October 2001
•	Hazmat 40hr Certification, November 2002
•	Secret Clearance, April 2010
•	Multiple Supervisory Courses, June 2004, Oct 2010, Nov, 2010 
•	Certificate of Commendation, August 2004


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

In case anyone is looking for a security person

*Objective: *To obtain a supervisory security position where my extensive experience can be fully utilized.

*Highlights: *
•	15 years combined experience in armed and unarmed security
•	Effective experience with safety and hazmat training, workplace, equipment, vehicle, and personnel safety inspections, 
•	Proficient with Word, Excel, Power Point, and Microsoft programs
•	Ability to adapt to changing situations, while handling multiple tasks concurrently.
•	Self disciplined toward goals, training, and fitness.
•	Well versed in the ethics, rules, and mentality concerning security missions and the use of force.
•	Extremely effective communication skills and leadership abilities.
•	Perfect attendance for the last two years and 5 days total missed in the last 10 years

*Experience:**
U. S. Marine Corps-* April 2001-Current
•	Supervised up to 13 Marines performing installation security in an hostile environment
•	Provided training in safety and HazMat subjects to up to 60 Marines
•	Performed personnel, equipment, and vehicle inspections for various operations
•	Graduated top in class from all specialty related schools while performing duties as senior student.
•	Served multiple deployments providing facilities and vehicle security
*Ohio Security Systems Inc.- * Oct 1998- Jul 2000
•	Successfully managed up to 24 security posts and over 150 employees while reducing overtime by over 80%
•	Hired, trained, and disciplined employees leading to a drop of over 25% in employee turn over
•	Provided effective client/company/employee communication at all posts under my charge
•	Was always available for any occurrences to avoid missed postings
United National Security Services- Oct 1996- May 1997
•	Provided security during a months long health care strike
•	Commuted over 60 miles one way without being late for weeks of 70+ hour schedules
*U. S. Air Force- * Sep 1994- Jul 1995
•	Provided security for nuclear weapons storage facility, flight line operations, and other high level national resources
•	Maintained a high level of proficiency on the job while training
•	Graduated top in class from all specialty training schools while acting as a small unit leader

*Training and Awards*
•	Honor Graduate of multiple specialty courses, October 2002
•	Hazmat 40hr Certification, November 2002
•	Secret Clearance, April 2010
•	Multiple Supervisory Courses, June 2004, Oct 2010, Nov, 2010 
•	Certificate of Commendation, August 2004


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

National Starch is hiring guys like you in North Kansas City, MO right now. Don't know about later but they're running 24 - 7 and still behind.


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

If only my wife would relocate!


----------



## jerinmn (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm in northern mn, the big industry in iron mining. No underground. All the mines in the area have and will continue to hire for some time. If interested pm me back. Thank for what your doing. 
SGT Jensen 1st Cav Div 1999-2006


----------



## Nuge60 (Jan 23, 2008)

In Northwest Indiana/ Chicago area there are a lot of opportunities for Industrial Maintenance people. A lot of places are leaning towards full Multi-Craft people. It's my field, too! Where are you going to settle at??


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

I will be resigning for active duty in about 12 hours.


----------



## Archerynut008 (Jul 1, 2009)

Ever thought about working for the Wind Industry? Those turbines are going up all over the place and with your work background and military service it wouldn't be to far off to say that would be a shoe in. Check out Vestas and enXco, they are a couple of the big names out there but there are a lot more. Would probably require some traveling to start but there are also stationary positions available. The benefits right now are great too depending on the company your with. The two I've mentioned have 401k, 100% medical, dental, and vision coverage, they supply work clothes summer and winter, and the list goes on. Check it out.


----------

